# Honda HS622



## Viper888 (Feb 19, 2021)

Hi! new to the forum. just came across it while looking for information on the Honda HS622 snow blower. I'm looking to pick up a used one and just wondering if theres anything specific I need to look out for. 

Would really appreciate any quick replies because I'm going to look at this in an hour LOL  (last minute researching) 

Price i'm paying is $1100 CDN. I know it might be alot for a used one but we're forecast for some snow in the 14 day forecast and I don't have any other snow blower atm.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

wait for @Rooskie ..he knows honda hs622's. I've sold several at $750 in excellent condition USD.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Viper888 said:


> Hi! new to the forum. just came across it while looking for information on the Honda HS622 snow blower. I'm looking to pick up a used one and just wondering if theres anything specific I need to look out for.
> 
> Would really appreciate any quick replies because I'm going to look at this in an hour LOL  (last minute researching)
> 
> Price i'm paying is $1100 CDN. I know it might be alot for a used one but we're forecast for some snow in the 14 day forecast and I don't have any other snow blower atm.


It is slow as far as travelling speed goes. For actual snow removal, the speeds are fine. 
Make sure the bottom of the impeller housing is not breaking out in rust and getting 'bumpy'. That indicates the housing is wearing thin.
Observe the edges of the blower to make sure the bottom edge of the bucket is not worn down from grinding on the ground.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Check the back skid shoes on the back of the blower housing. Are they there? How badly worn are they?
Does it smoke on start-up? Does it smoke even longer than that?
For the price they are asking, that unit better be as new, IMO.
But I'm tighter than a cow's ass in fly season, truth be told.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

I am aware that in Canada the HS622 is still sold, so what year is it? I see on this site that some of those 622's were 'hybrid' of other models, so be aware of that.
I am totally assuming that the parts for these models are still available in Canada. No belts are used in the unit, but that may not be the 'bonus' you might expect. It's still easier to change a belt, and a belt provides some shock absorption between the augur system and the engine.
I have owned my 622 for approximately two months, so I'm no expert, either. I'm too cheap to buy a service manual, to boot!  
Let me tell you how I bought mine: Looked at it, started it up, loaded it into the back of my truck and gave the guy his $100 he was asking.
I had Honda fever and was not gonna walk by one for $100. And that is the only reason I have a Honda HS622.
Everyone here is very helpful and general snowblowing knowledge is readily shared.
You're going to be in a class by yourself if you buy a HS522 or 622 due to it's unique construction.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

It might be a current production HSS622CT1... But maybe not at that price...





HSS622CT1 | 55 cm (22 in)







powerequipment.honda.ca


----------



## SAP_ALL (Apr 4, 2014)

1100CAD may be actually cheap OR very expensive, it all depends on wear and year


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

SAP_ALL said:


> 1100CAD may be actually cheap OR very expensive, it all depends on wear and year


One flashed by down here on Marketplace earlier this afternoon. $450. It looked like they just rolled it out of the box.
I forgot to save and when I went back to look 1/2 an hour later, couldn't find it.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> It might be a current production HSS622CT1... But maybe not at that price...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha didnt know they were still making them. that light looks right out of "War Of The Worlds" that sci-fi classic.


----------



## Center Mass (Mar 11, 2015)

Is the HS622 sold in the U.S.

Can it be bought with wheels instead of tracks?

I hope I don't have to make another trip to Canada. Seems like a very nice machine.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Center Mass said:


> Is the HS622 sold in the U.S.
> 
> Can it be bought with wheels instead of tracks?
> 
> I hope I don't have to make another trip to Canada. Seems like a very nice machine.


No.
No.
Open Facebook Marketplace.





Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com










Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com










Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com










Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com





Someone on the site was looking for an 826 craftsman track?






Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Center Mass said:


> Is the HS622 sold in the U.S.


Not new... There are still ancient ones about.


----------



## Center Mass (Mar 11, 2015)

Is the 622 the same engine as the 624 ?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Center Mass said:


> Is the 622 the same engine as the 624 ?


Yes, they both used the GX160K1.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Viper888 said:


> Hi! new to the forum. just came across it while looking for information on the Honda HS622 snow blower. I'm looking to pick up a used one and just wondering if theres anything specific I need to look out for.
> 
> Would really appreciate any quick replies because I'm going to look at this in an hour LOL  (last minute researching)
> 
> Price i'm paying is $1100 CDN. I know it might be alot for a used one but we're forecast for some snow in the 14 day forecast and I don't have any other snow blower atm.


WELL???
Did you buy it?


----------



## Center Mass (Mar 11, 2015)

Would anyone happen to know if a Canadian Honda Dealer would ship a new in box HS622 over the border ?


----------



## Center Mass (Mar 11, 2015)

I have been working a lot. Right now, I favor a mint condition HS624 if I can find one in the condition that Orangeputeh has. If I can't, while I really don't want or need tracks then I will likely make the 450 mile ride up to Canada and get a new in box HS622.

However this plays out I will LUK. Really it would help me a lot since I don't face book market place and that does seem better than Craisglist, if someone could give me a shout if they come across a really nice condition HE624 wheeled. I would appreciate that.

Looking in a radius from NY, so NJ, CT. Pa. like that.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Center Mass said:


> I have been working a lot. Right now, I favor a mint condition HS624 if I can find one in the condition that Orangeputeh has. If I can't, while I really don't want or need tracks then I will likely make the 450 mile ride up to Canada and get a new in box HS622.
> 
> However this plays out I will LUK. Really it would help me a lot since I don't face book market place and that does seem better than Craisglist, if someone could give me a shout if they come across a really nice condition HE624 wheeled. I would appreciate that.
> 
> Looking in a radius from NY, so NJ, CT. Pa. like that.


If given the choice i would pick a HS724 over the 624 and both over the 622. I love my 624. If you have patience you will find a great deal in spring/summer.


----------



## Center Mass (Mar 11, 2015)

We are getting another storm tomorrow, that I think may the last storm for the season. So yet I can wait until the Spring, Summer or Fall for a quality machine.

The reason I am not looking for a 724 is the weight issue. I will be putting it on a trailer hitch mounted platform to take into the city. So, I am concerned about the weight, I beleive the 624 will have more than enough power for the amount of snow that typically happens in our area.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Center Mass said:


> The reason I am not looking for a 724 is the weight issue. I will be putting it on a trailer hitch mounted platform to take into the city.


Heck, I carry my HSS1332AATD on my hitch carrier...


----------

